# NEW YEAR PROJECTS?



## cobalt

What new year projects does every one have in mind?

The holiday season is upon us so i guess most stickmaking will come to a standstill for the time being.

You do however need supplies in ready ,but what for?

I have in mind a hiking pole that will hold a little of the scotish necter, you can get miniture bottles of the stuff inside a topper. along with a drinking vessel of some kind.

It does have some problems designing it but nothing that cant be worked out.I belive Lewey did ask the question once but dont think he got any replies.

so what will be you goal?


----------



## Sean

Well I'd like to make a wading staff with a lead sinker end to it. I'd also like to make some more thumbsticks just having finished first one and I really quite like them. 
Another project I'll be looking to get into making is a website and put some stick related stuff on there.

Good thread, anyone else?


----------



## CV3

One of the things I would like to do is to gear up to do more canes for veterans. We do not have a local program. Maybe get a group together.


----------



## MJC4

Birds.

Walking sticks with bird toppers. My first attempt at an eagle was........well it was my first attempt!


----------



## Sean

It's a cute bird!


----------



## cobalt

You dont do a bad bird mark , carving on a small scale is never easy

One thing i would suggest is mount the bird at a 45 degree angle to the shank.most birds perch at that angle.and slightly lower if you wish to give the impresion its about to fly off


----------



## cobalt

take it you want one for fly fishing ,what about a fishermans priest ?.

You can get shrink wrap plastic sleeves for wading staffs it supposed to protect the shank from stones etc in the water



Sean said:


> Well I'd like to make a wading staff with a lead sinker end to it. I'd also like to make some more thumbsticks just having finished first one and I really quite like them.
> Another project I'll be looking to get into making is a website and put some stick related stuff on there.
> 
> Good thread, anyone else?


----------



## firie000

I have another thumbstick underway. Should be finished by Chrissy. This time with a Slatey Gum topper. Will go with a buffalo spacer. The shank is a lovely piece of She Oak. Didn't have to straighten it and just marine varnished straight over the bark. Stickie's paradise!

Love the eagle BTW.


----------



## CV3

Look forward to seeing it when you are done Mick.


----------



## cobalt

nice shape .this is among my favorite sticks good to see it done


----------



## firie000

Just an udate on new year projects:

At work on the drill press with barrel sander









A rough idea of what it will look like. No spacer yet!









My office on a hot afternoon! You can't see the shady tree...









More leaf experimentation (paperbark leaves) and piece of walnut with a slatey gum spacer ready for

shaping.


----------



## MJC4

Mick can you give us a little more detail on the stick in the center pic? Are the leaves real or painted on? If real how did you apply them?


----------



## cobalt

great love to see work in progress and a nice idea.

A maple leaf would look good in its autum colour. it should stand up to some wear now you have it varnished


----------



## CV3

Nice presentation Mick . Good looking stick.


----------



## firie000

MJC4

We have a reserve outside our back door and the leaves come from a paper bark tree (not sure of the species) which have these delicate leaves. See pics

I put down a coat of marine varnish and waited for it go sticky. Applied the leaves and then used the point of a skewer to keep touching down the parts

the leaf that wouldn't behave until they did!

There must be a better way. Someone mentioned spray adhesive.

The tree. That's our Jack RussellPatch.

















Why it's called a paper bark. They are native. There are loads of species.









A close up for you.


----------



## cobalt

I do have a few projects to finish and a few in the pipe line but not yet fit enough to get things done but iching to get back into the workshop

these include.and the fox and geese game They all start out as good intentions but other activities put them back not all be be started but keen to do some fishermens sticks when i think i can mount them well.


----------



## firie000

You're quite and artist. Wish I could draw like that.


----------



## CV3

2015 stick Starter kit. Maple, Sassafras, Hickory, Cedar, Oak, Aspen and Diamond Willow!


----------



## CV3

2015 stick Starter kit. Maple, Sassafras, Hickory, Cedar, Oak, Aspen and Diamond Willow!

Second picture is up right.


----------



## cobalt

Friie000 any one cand draw if they put there mind to it. I cant start any stickmaking till i go through the process just the way i work.

I like the idea of the leafs its a little different and adds to the looks

Was this a early christmas pressy Randy or something you had your eye on. whatever looking forward to seeing the results

I will have to try and get some DW but dont fancy ny chances here


----------



## CV3

cobalt said:


> Was this a early christmas pressy Randy or something you had your eye on. whatever looking forward to seeing the results
> 
> I will have to try and get some DW but dont fancy ny chances here


Those are just my current inventory of sticks to do some thing with.

I would love to have your drawing skills cobalt. I have taken classes. I have friends that are artist that have tried to help me learn to draw. While I have gotten past stick people I still can't draw worth much more than basic shapes.


----------



## cobalt

peolpes skills show in the end result and there are some good ones you just have to see the gallery

your carving / wood burning and low relief are pretty good .

The stickmakers here provide a wide range of skills from utility sticks which are a great idea to the basic walking stick.with some of the sticks they dont need anything to enhance them its in the wood .

It is interesting to see a lot of styles with differnt takes on such a simple item and its this which keeps the site interesting

I just cant carve unless i go through the drawing process i have to know if it will work even then it sometimes dosnt . but it does tell me how much wood i will need and allows me to try carving different shapes and forms.

But i do struggle to draw the human form


----------



## Davide.pezzoni

My project for the new year is a cobra walking stick. I hope to find the time to realize it.


----------



## cobalt

New projects in mind for the forthcoming year.

A griffin for a topper but using the ukibori technique for the finish , think this would be useful for carving snakes dragons and gothic toppers.

Also as it about time for the local stickmakers workshops to take place i thought i would start working with rams horn to make some crooks , so will get some advice of these guys for making the equipment needed to bend rams hron . All the hiking poles i have made i still rate a rams horn crook the best looking stick there is.


----------



## CV3

I would like to see one of the ram horn stick cobalt. My sister raises border collies. She trains some them for herding. I was thinking about doing a shepherds hook staff for her.


----------



## cobalt

I will look out some pics for you tommorow theres loads around .

Origanally the crook was to hook around the sheeps neck

I am sure she would be extremly pleased with something like a crook it sounds exactly the right thing for her with boarder collies. Tell her a decent trainer wouldnt be seen without one .

if you decide to do one use a wood like sycamore or as ash and you can always modify your design to what you want and should be four fingers wide i thin that relates to abput 4 inches.origanal there where made from a signle hazel shank and shaped with steam.

Also i would insert a hardwood piece of dowel to reinforce the wood which will reduce the risk of breakages..It is standard practise to do this.

have you the book " stickmaking a complete coarse" a few examples in there.

But you can buy a rams horn blank for a crook there quite resonable its just a case of polishing them.


----------



## cobalt

started carving a griffin just to relax , it was nice and sunny to good a light to waste doing anything else

I wanted to try the ukubori technique thought this would be a good project to use it on.

The griffin is based on shawn cipa book carving gaygoyles and other creatures of myth


----------



## CV3

You do a good job with those cobalt. Enjoy watching your process.


----------



## cobalt

a hour in the workshop todat getting towards the finishing line

just needs tidying up and the glass eyes fiting before i start the ukibori process ,not to sure what colour eyes to use yet have to check on what size i have here.

I think i have a blunt cold chisel for marking the wood before i steam it? or mayby round head nail?will have to go through a oddent box to see what i can find or modify


----------



## cobalt

No work on the griffin today but have been checking out the ukibori

Think gdeny 1st bought this up and mentioned norbury use of it , he used ot on a carving to make a raised pattern to resemble the viens in the arms , looks pretty good.So thanks for that . It does offer some thing different for me to try dont like repeating things to much and needed a freash approach fo mark marking.

I just need a blunt tool or the head of a nail? problem here is getting the same pressure on the tool? to get a uniform result

I think norbury must have used wire to get those viens but not sure how he put pressure on the metail to make a indent befor he steamed it/ perhaps a tap from a hammer?

I understand there are punches for this technique available but unable to find them

Most of this has been done on hardwood from what i have seen so wondering how lime will fair?

I think i will have to do a few test peices to see what happens on the lime wood with a few different patterns made from something?

Several people say poor boiling water over the wood to raise the grain others use steam some have suggested a steam iron ? and i have only seen it done on the web on hard wood?


----------



## CV3

look up Norbury you-tube on that. Looks interesting. I will have to try it on some basswood.


----------



## cobalt

I cant seem to run videos on my computer ? i will have to get someone to check it out for me? it is out of the ark must be nearly 12 years old.

Tried a quick trial on the ukibori useing some scrap wood tried pushing a alan key into the wood applying a fair bit of pressure the tried a tap with the hammer. also tried this with a small file pressing the edge into it. and just gave it a quick sand back.

,

I didnt sand it back enought it did work but i should run it again taking more care . Its difficult to press a blunt instrument into the wood by hand to make a indent need a old screw driver thats had its end cut of and apply even pressure . Overall the steaming semd to work the best but will redo the trial taking more care . you can feel the raised edges on the fingers .

The photo isnt very good hence the need to try again taking my time and sanding back correctly. will have to get something that i can push into the wood using the palm of my hand alan keys didnt give the support you need to push into the wood using the palm of your hand

this seems to need a bit of practise. not very succeseful yet but it is a learning curve and the mistakes teach us

As the old school teacher says must try harder


----------



## CV3

cobalt said:


> I cant seem to run videos on my computer ? i will have to get someone to check it out for me? it is out of the ark must be nearly 12 years old.
> 
> Tried a quick trial on the ukibori useing some scrap wood tried pushing a alan key into the wood applying a fair bit of pressure the tried a tap with the hammer. also tried this with a small file pressing the edge into it. and just gave it a quick sand back.
> 
> ,
> 
> I didnt sand it back enought it did work but i should run it again taking more care . Its difficult to press a blunt instrument into the wood by hand to make a indent need a old screw driver thats had its end cut of and apply even pressure . Overall the steaming semd to work the best but will redo the trial taking more care . you can feel the raised edges on the fingers .
> 
> The photo isnt very good hence the need to try again taking my time and sanding back correctly. will have to get something that i can push into the wood using the palm of my hand alan keys didnt give the support you need to push into the wood using the palm of your hand
> 
> this seems to need a bit of practise. not very succeseful yet but it is a learning curve and the mistakes teach us
> 
> As the old school teacher says must try harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 005.JPG


in the video Norbury used a paint brush with water that had just been boiling. going over the areas he had compressed.. Did you try that as well as the steaming?


----------



## cobalt

I intend to follow norbuys workmethod up . will check it out on a firends computer

That is worth bearing in mind.

I had intended to do another trial today got sidetracked again .but did do a tad more on the griffin. I want to use the technique on the griffins crop and face

couple of pics. where i am at


----------



## CV3

Your Griffin is looking really good.


----------



## CV3

The last two have been takin up with fixing and remodeling a broken bath room when I shouldbe carving. Looks like the same thing the rest of the week. But I have this pile of sticks waiting for me to get started on them. Diamond willow, hickory , sassafras , maple, cedar, walnut, oak and aspen should get me to In to Spiring. I have a few orders. But my goal this year is to do at least 1 cane a month for a veteran.


----------



## cobalt

looks like you can soon get carving again, looking forward to seeing some completed sticks

The ukibori process is complete on the griffin some tidying up to do on it ,not 100 sure i got the best result form the process,

Afew photos how i did it, anyone any suggestions how it could be improved always welcome.













The griffin with the holes punched with bolt













The griffin sanded back levelwith the bolt used for marking it







The griffin with the boiling water applied swelling up the indents after sanding.Water applied using small paint brush







The griffin after been allowed to dry allowing the indents to swell and dry


----------



## CAS14

cobalt said:


> What new year projects does every one have in mind?
> 
> The holiday season is upon us so i guess most stickmaking will come to a standstill for the time being.
> 
> You do however need supplies in ready ,but what for?
> 
> I have in mind a hiking pole that will hold a little of the scotish necter, you can get miniture bottles of the stuff inside a topper. along with a drinking vessel of some kind.
> 
> It does have some problems designing it but nothing that cant be worked out.I belive Lewey did ask the question once but dont think he got any replies.
> 
> so what will be you goal?


Hmmmm, I'm thinking about a pint bottle in my backpack, a really stout stick to lean or hobble on, and an iPhone holder on the stick so I can call a cab. ;-)


----------



## CV3

Your Griffin looks real good cobalt. The ukibori turn out nice. I like the effect. I will have to give it a try soon.


----------



## cobalt

CAS14 said:


> cobalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What new year projects does every one have in mind?
> 
> The holiday season is upon us so i guess most stickmaking will come to a standstill for the time being.
> 
> You do however need supplies in ready ,but what for?
> 
> I have in mind a hiking pole that will hold a little of the scotish necter, you can get miniture bottles of the stuff inside a topper. along with a drinking vessel of some kind.
> 
> It does have some problems designing it but nothing that cant be worked out.I belive Lewey did ask the question once but dont think he got any replies.
> 
> so what will be you goal?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm thinking about a pint bottle in my backpack, a really stout stick to lean or hobble on, and an iPhone holder on the stick so I can call a cab. ;-)
> 
> I have to agree with the beer, hardly use the mobile phone there to much trouble , people always want you on them and disturb ne in the workshop so make it a rule never to take it in there , I useually forget it it anyway. Dont think i have a had a beer for a couple of mnths? A wee dram of the sctosh nectare well thats another thing. just one a day as a rule.
Click to expand...


----------



## cobalt

There griffin is nearly finished just shaped a water buffalo topper for it as a transition peice just to add a contrast to the work.I dont think its essential but i like fiddleing and it does offer a bit more i think.







Water buffalo horn with a threaed rod in plce for fixing to topper, needs a tad more polishing







Side view checking transition







" " " "







needs slightly more attention for the flow to improve


----------



## Gloops

cobalt said:


> started carving a griffin just to relax , it was nice and sunny to good a light to waste doing anything else
> 
> I wanted to try the ukubori technique thought this would be a good project to use it on.
> 
> The griffin is based on shawn cipa book carving gaygoyles and other creatures of myth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> griffin 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> griffin 003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> griffin 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> griffin 009.JPG


This looks good,


----------



## cobalt

I like the classic gothic apperance of it , have been looking at greek / roman mytholigy and other myths .Some gothic art like water spouts lookgood and some referance on notrame dame cathedral looks very good

This design is based on"Shawn Cipa book" "CARVING FANTASY & LEGEND FIGURES IN WOOD" anothr book by him is called "CArRVING GARGOYLES GRITESQUES AND OTHER CREATURE OF MYTH"

I think its t well ilustrated with 10 designs in each ,all are not good for toppers and need modifying but they work well

Shawn is a member of the site but very rare he logs in.


----------

